# The Primarchs - new story!



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

The Primarch's antholigy has been extended. Story by ADB on Konrad Curze will now be included as well. Fantastic news! 

(could this be the "anything man" work that ADB mentioned on his blog in order to get some extra cash for more guests at the wedding?)

http://aarondembskibowden.wordpress.com/


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I pronouce Mon-keigh as Mon-ki.


----------



## Grendelrt (Feb 9, 2011)

Man I want a full version of that Artwork for a Desktop background! If they released a big poster of that I would put it in my man cave.


----------



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

Hum, interesting, I very much would like to see how this turns out.

On a different note, who saw the Argel Tal picture? THAT IS JUST EPIC.


----------



## shadowhawk2008 (Apr 15, 2011)

It is indeed very epic. So much Possessed goodness


----------

